# Ranking best looking psl users: non fraud edition



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

1. Amnesia
2. Zuvay
3. Salludon 
4. Celmane
5. Gestapo
6. Topzcat
7. Arvid
8. Oogabooga
9. Gigaxzeruclet 
10. LocalDanger

Honorable mentions Prettyboy. I’ve only seen one pic of you so not sure. But you would make top 10 if it’s not frauded. 

Who did I miss?


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 5, 2022)

@Xangsane is missing


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Apr 5, 2022)

topzcat is ugly as fuck jfl at you


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Apr 5, 2022)

gestapo > everyone


how oogabooga looks? who is zuvay?
amnesia is ken doll


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 5, 2022)

Only oldcels know half this list


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 5, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Only oldcels know half this list


Who’re Emnisa, Eivrid and Salludawn? Never heard of em ngl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

forgot @Xangsane @imogurfamilia @ForeverRecession Orb and Crisick


----------



## stevielake (Apr 5, 2022)

Missing @Chadethnic101


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> forgot @Xangsane @imogurfamilia @ForeverRecession Orb and Crisick


What about Prince Aladdin who has never lost a mog battle before?


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Apr 5, 2022)

What about Tub?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> What about Prince Aladdin who has never lost a mog battle before?


OH shit forgout about him. good catch


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> 10. LocalDanger


StrangerDanger?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

gamma said:


> StrangerDanger?


@LocalDanger but disagree with OP regarding that


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

TanZera said:


> @Xangsane is missing


It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video. If he could show unfrauded he would lol.

Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those proved themselves.


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> forgot @Xangsane @imogurfamilia @ForeverRecession Orb and Crisick


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> forgot @Xangsane @imogurfamilia @ForeverRecession Orb and Crisick


To xangsane


one job away said:


> It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video
> 
> Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those proved themselves.




I think crisicks is ugly.

And I don’t know imogurguy


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video
> 
> Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those proved themselves.


*and you did not post a single pic of them candid unfrauded, just tales 

therefore this thread is circlejerking and useless *


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *and you did not post a single pic of them candid unfrauded, just tales
> 
> therefore this thread is circlejerking and useless *


You can look up half of the list yourself. And the the other half is only with pics of dms.

But you are right. Should have done that.


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *and you did not post a single pic of them candid unfrauded, just tales
> 
> therefore this thread is circlejerking and useless *


Let me link you the threads with the candids


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *and you did not post a single pic of them candid unfrauded, just tales
> 
> therefore this thread is circlejerking and useless *


Not all canids but pretty unfrauded. No xangsane edit or crisik photoshop. Besides I think crisick is ugly I’m his shopped pics As well. 

Amnesia






Zuvay
(Can’t post public)

Salludon
(You all know him)

Celmane







Gestapo





Topzcat





Giga





Arvid





Ooga can’t show him

Local cba to anymore


----------



## Prettyboy (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Who did I miss?


Xangsane should definitely be there


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Xangsane should definitely be there





one job away said:


> It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video. If he could show unfrauded he would lol.
> 
> Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those proved themselves.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Not all canids but pretty unfrauded. No xangsane edit or crisik photoshop. Besides I think crisick is ugly I’m his shopped pics As well.
> 
> Amnesia
> View attachment 1622803
> ...


*I know arvid and giga are legit, seen their videos

gestapos pic looks candid but you know it is not

it is all planned and cherrypicked the best pics, that is why their own posted pics are never candid

you can only get candid from a video when the person is doing 360


Especially if an user posts a pic in dms it is cherrypicked and run through 5 filters of faceapp and never candid*


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *I know arvid and giga are legit, seen their videos
> 
> gestapos pic looks candid but you know it is not
> 
> ...


It looks reasonable unfrauded to count. 

Celmane has motions videos of himself. Just can’t be arsed to dig them up


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Giga
> View attachment 1622819


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1622830


Giga provided us houndreads of pics and videos. Lol at cheerypicking one where he looks shit but saying xangsane should be on the list


----------



## Preston (Apr 5, 2022)

What about urban pendu lookism? He's 6'4, jacked and rich
















Also technoslav. 6'5 Balkan chad


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Giga provided us houndreads of pics and videos. Lol at cheerypicking one where he looks shit but saying xangsane should be on the list


Yes but none of them is next to other people like that one. also did you see the video of Xangsane in motion, that one is impossible to fraud


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yes but none of them is next to other people like that one. also did you see the video of Xangsane in motion, that one is impossible to fraud


No I did not see a video of him.


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> What about urban pendu? He's 6'4, jacked and rich
> 
> View attachment 1622832
> View attachment 1622833
> ...


Yeah true. Urban pendo is top 5 for sure. Forgot about him


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> No I did not see a video of him.


the one taken in his bedroom walking around and staring in different directions. his face is on par with efrons


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 5, 2022)

@cocainecowboy is 1#


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> the one taken in his bedroom walking around and staring in different directions. his face is on par with efrons


You trolling me?

Ok you are you faggot


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> You trolling me?
> 
> Ok you are you faggot


@Xangsane


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @Xangsane


Sucking of some larpers dick by trolling. Fckin indians


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Apr 5, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> @cocainecowboy is 1#


What he look like?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 5, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> What he look like?


@Tony meanwhile lord balkan prince @cocainecowboy is 6''9 145kg (double your bodyweight) natty. You will look like literal toddler malnutrition peanut skulled peasantcel next to him. Soon the elite jews will flood ausfreak continent and you will die.


----------



## Prettyboy (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Giga provided us houndreads of pics and videos. Lol at cheerypicking one where he looks shit but saying xangsane should be on the list


I’ve seen two pics of Xangsane yet, one made with that facial averaging tool of his which obviously distorts.

The other one was supposedly taken simply with portrait mode and he looks equally good on it in my opinion

Never seen him in motion though.


----------



## 188centimetres (Apr 5, 2022)

That's the best a forum on looks can offer?


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> What about urban pendu from lookism? He's 6'4, jacked and rich


Wait, that chad was a user on Lookism?


----------



## 188centimetres (Apr 5, 2022)

The italian user who got rhino mogs them all


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 5, 2022)

@cocainecowboy
@Tony
@cloUder
@Ada Mustang
@Ritalincel


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2022)

188centimetres said:


> That's the best a forum on looks can offer?


Half of those guys are model tier (Amnesia, Salludon, Arvid)

And a real gigachad doesn't join a forum, because doesn't need it


----------



## Preston (Apr 5, 2022)

gamma said:


> Wait, that chad was a user on Lookism?


Yes. But he didn't make many posts. Just made a rating thread and left.


----------



## 188centimetres (Apr 5, 2022)

gamma said:


> Half of those guys are model tier (Amnesia, Salludon, Arvid)
> 
> And a real gigachad doesn't join a forum, because doesn't need it


Arvid isnt even close to model tier. The other two are major frauders.


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2022)

188centimetres said:


> Arvid isnt even close to model tier. The other two are major frauders.


Hmm many models aren't so gl, just striking with psl features (strong jaw, hunter eyes etc)
Frauders you mean photoshop or squinting etc?


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I’ve seen two pics of Xangsane yet, one made with that facial averaging tool of his which obviously distorts.
> 
> The other one was supposedly taken simply with portrait mode and he looks equally good on it in my opinion
> 
> Never seen him in motion though.


Exactly. Ask him for any normal pic or even better video and he will dodge it. And it’s not cuz he is shy or smtj. Xangsane is narcy af as you can see by his rating threads.

I also have multiple pics of him where he claims Unedited. Some with blue eyes and some with brown eyes so there goes his word. Also a lot of other differences and obvious morphing failos like thinning lines in his handwriting when he tried to confirm himself. But that backfired


This isn’t an expose thread tho. Ima let xangsane do his thing. I just won’t take him into this unfrauded lists


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Exactly. Ask him for any normal pic or even better video and he will dodge it. And it’s not cuz he is shy or smtj. Xangsane is narcy af as you can see by his rating threads.
> 
> I also have multiple pics of him where he claims Unedited. Some with blue eyes and some with brown eyes so there goes his word. Also a lot of other differences and obvious morphing failos like thinning lines in his handwriting when he tried to confirm himself. But that backfired
> 
> ...


That's a ballpoint pen.


----------



## 188centimetres (Apr 5, 2022)

gamma said:


> Hmm many models aren't so gl, just striking with psl features (strong jaw, hunter eyes etc)
> Frauders you mean photoshop or squinting etc?


Yeah, I am talking about Salludon in particular.


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> That's a ballpoint pen.


🥱 

Keep camping and jfl reacting every comment


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

188centimetres said:


> Yeah, I am talking about Salludon in particular.


Salludon provided motion videos. And candids


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Apr 5, 2022)

Add me to the list


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> 1. Amnesia
> 2. Zuvay
> 3. Salludon
> 4. Celmane
> ...


dont even know how half of them looks ahahahah


----------



## Mewton (Apr 5, 2022)

Would've been better if provided their pics


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Would've been better if provided their pics


I did


one job away said:


> Not all canids but pretty unfrauded. No xangsane edit or crisik photoshop. Besides I think crisick is ugly I’m his shopped pics As well.
> 
> Amnesia
> View attachment 1622803
> ...


----------



## slop slinger (Apr 5, 2022)

You forgot welshcel


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> You forgot welshcel


Post him


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 5, 2022)

how does this Zuvay guy mog Salludon? must be a true gigachad


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Sucking of some larpers dick by trolling. Fckin indians


wheres the Indian


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> wheres the Indian


thought you were indian


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> thought you were indian


im swedish how could you ever think i was indian t hat sounds pretty racist though


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> im swedish how could you ever think i was indian t hat sounds pretty racist though


Mhhhh. The thing with Indians is they larp as everything cuz they can’t stand being indian themselves. Not sure if I can trust you. But if you’re actually white then that makes you 10 times more likeable


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 5, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1622830


Dude looks like some watermelon seller, how tf is he on this list


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> Dude looks like some watermelon seller, how tf is he on this list


One bad pic. Giga spams hundreds of pics and motion videos in which he looks good


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 5, 2022)

Add me on the list:


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> Add me on the list:



True gigachad


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Apr 5, 2022)

tfw i will never make this list


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Not all canids but pretty unfrauded. No xangsane edit or crisik photoshop. Besides I think crisick is ugly I’m his shopped pics As well.
> 
> Amnesia
> View attachment 1622803
> ...


Oogbooga is a recessed dog he can't be there, he even told me himself


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oogbooga is a recessed dog he can't be there, he even told me himself


Tell me you haven’t seen ooga without telling me you haven’t seen ooga


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Apr 5, 2022)

tbh out of everyone ive seen
1) amnesia
2) salludon
3) Arvid
4) Xangsane
5)Cruz- whatever his name is


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> tbh out of everyone ive seen
> 1) amnesia
> 2) salludon
> 3) Arvid
> ...


It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video. If he could show unfrauded he would lol.

Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those on the list proved themselves.


Btw xangsane is legit camping this thread lol

He is reacting faster than I can view your comment xD


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 5, 2022)

one job away said:


> Tell me you haven’t seen ooga without telling me you haven’t seen ooga


PM me him then, none whose recessed should be ob that list sorry

Also you missed out larsanova69 he should be there, defo above oogbooga jfl


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> PM me him then, none whose recessed should be ob that list sorry
> 
> Also you missed out larsanova69 he should be there, defo above oogbooga jfl


No I won’t dm ooga pics. lol at lars being gl


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 5, 2022)

S


one job away said:


> No I won’t dm ooga pics. lol at lars being gl


So is ooga booga pretty boy or MASC?
He's probs got a beard if he's a recessed dog


----------



## one job away (Apr 5, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> S
> 
> So is ooga booga pretty boy or MASC?
> He's probs got a beard if he's a recessed dog


Ooga is budget chris hemsworth. He’s got viking x prince pheno


----------



## TopzCat1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> topzcat is ugly as fuck jfl at you


Not feeling me nah?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Apr 10, 2022)

one job away said:


> It’s the unfrauded list. It only consists out of people who showed actual pics of themselves. So no editing. No morphs n shit. I don’t put people on the list who have blue eyes in some pics snd brown in others and claim all are unedited and then dodge every request for a mirror pic or video. If he could show unfrauded he would lol.
> 
> Candids. Motion videos and unedited shit only. Everyone on this list showed motion videos, candids and so on. Everyone can fraud but those on the list proved themselves.
> 
> ...


Xang sane mogs IRL slayer


----------



## TopzCat1 (Apr 10, 2022)

TopzCat1 said:


> Xang sane mogs IRL slayer


@Xangsane knows I’m legit


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 10, 2022)

I don't see my upper class Spanish prince @Xangsane there on that list so it's useless


----------



## Titbot (Apr 10, 2022)

Where the fuck is makingithappen


----------



## LordBoros3 (Apr 10, 2022)

xangsane lives rent free in @one job away head


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 10, 2022)

one job away said:


> 1. Amnesia
> 2. Zuvay
> 3. Salludon
> 4. Celmane
> ...


me


----------



## LordBoros3 (Apr 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> me


my good pal streege, absolute kurdish chad


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 10, 2022)

LordBoros3 said:


> my good pal streege, absolute kurdish chad


hello chad. how you've been, and which alt is you? 
my guess is zygos


----------



## LordBoros3 (Apr 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> hello chad. how you've been, and which alt is you?


gurss 


StreegeReturn said:


> my guess is zygos


nah lol

hint: i am half pashtun half kalash


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Apr 10, 2022)

TopzCat1 said:


> Not feeling me nah?


Ugly af


----------



## LordBoros3 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Ugly af


send me your light blue a10 hunter eyes chad


----------



## one job away (Apr 11, 2022)

TopzCat1 said:


> Xang sane mogs IRL slayer


Nah that troll annoys me 


He knows exactly what bs he does and acts so oblivious 


If he’s gl he would prove it simple as that.


----------



## one job away (Apr 11, 2022)

LordBoros3 said:


> xangsane lives rent free in @one job away head


I think it’s the other was around. I already forgot about him and he camps this thread


----------



## Solidcoin (Apr 11, 2022)

@AbandonShip if uve seen his pics


----------



## one job away (Apr 11, 2022)

Solidcoin said:


> @AbandonShip if uve seen his pics


Did not see them


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

hahaha i can send unfrauded if you want i stopped frauding accepted my failos and fixxing them rn and came back here to keep you guys updated with results


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> hahaha i can send unfrauded if you want i stopped frauding accepted my failos and fixxing them rn and came back here to keep you guys updated with results


Larp account


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Larp account






no see my chin is still flat


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Here is unfrauded me



ufrauded selfie , here unfrauded mirror



and here little pit pushing my head forward mirror photo


----------



## isis_Bleach (Apr 15, 2022)

one job away said:


> 1. Amnesia
> 2. Zuvay
> 3. Salludon
> 4. Celmane
> ...


Saw a guy who was amnesia tier on moon blunts server I think his name was chad and he had black n white pics with parental advisory symbol on them
I haven’t even seen half these users I bet the biggest chad here is a random greycel jfl,


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1635963
> no see my chin is still flat








June is only 2 months away


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Here is unfrauded me
> View attachment 1635969
> ufrauded selfie , here unfrauded mirror
> View attachment 1635971
> ...


Mogger bones ngl! 
You taking retina?


----------



## one job away (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1635963
> no see my chin is still flat


Fckin incel. Who tf uses this forum on a pc.


Like you legit dedicate yourself to sit infront of your pc and post shit lol


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

one job away said:


> Fckin incel. Who tf uses this forum on a pc.
> 
> 
> Like you legit dedicate yourself to sit infront of your pc and post shit lol


I use it for work and school and the chair is nice to sit in so why not instead of getting a bad posture from looking down with your phone! : p nice to see you again brotha : D


----------



## Kroker (Apr 15, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> View attachment 1635977
> 
> 
> June is only 2 months away


What happens on June?


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 15, 2022)

Kroker said:


> What happens on June?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yes but none of them is next to other people like that one. also did you see the video of Xangsane in motion, that one is impossible to fraud


Xangsane in motion? Link pls?


----------



## one job away (Apr 15, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Xangsane in motion? Link pls?


It was a troll obviously


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 15, 2022)

one job away said:


> It was a troll obviously


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Mogger bones ngl!
> You taking retina?


nope stopped for now , now on melanotan 2 will do retin a when 23


----------



## oldcell (Apr 16, 2022)

"non fraud edition" 

posted only gigafrauded photos

No one of you know how really amnesia or salludon looks like, zero candid with other people posted


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how does this Zuvay guy mog Salludon? must be a true gigachad


looks really good facially ngl moggs me


----------



## Dodld (Apr 29, 2022)

there's an australian guy on here with black hair and a mogger young pic of himself as his avi. If he aestheticmaxxed right now he would be high on that list.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 29, 2022)

Dodld said:


> there's an australian guy on here with black hair and a mogger young pic of himself as his avi. If he aestheticmaxxed right now he would be high on that list.


are you trying to nominate yourself or something


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 29, 2022)

Dodld said:


> there's an australian guy on here with black hair and a mogger young pic of himself as his avi. If he aestheticmaxxed right now he would be high on that list.


@triggered


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (Apr 29, 2022)

Op. = Coping incel.dog


----------



## Dodld (Apr 30, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> are you trying to nominate yourself or something


Im black lol but the guy is @triggered


----------

